# dove forum



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

anyone know of a good dove forum or website


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Good dove forum besides PT...

*doves-pigeons*
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/doves-pigeons/


These are all good websites for you to learn about doves...

Ringneck Doves - Streptopelia Risoria
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f81/ri...ria-32937.html

Helen White - Ringneck Dove
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird11 Ringneck.htm

Wade Oliver - DovePage
http://www.dovepage.com/care/index.html

Raising Pet Doves
http://pet-doves.com/

International Dove Society
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/

Dr Wilmer J Miller
http://ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's%2...e/mainpage.htm

Ringneck Dove Care Sheet
http://skywingsaviary.tripod.com/Dov...l#win-breeding

Tips and Help Topics
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/tips.htm

Wilmer J Miller - Dove Culture I
http://ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's%2...ve_culture.htm

Raising Doves
http://www.wild-bird-watching.com/raising-doves.html

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111 covered all of the ones I know and more.
Just wanted to add that when I first got my ringneck and diamond doves, this was the best forum I could find for information on them.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Libis said:


> Doves1111 covered all of the ones I know and more.
> Just wanted to add that when I first got my ringneck and diamond doves, this was the best forum I could find for information on them.


And oh...PT is so much more friendlier than yahoo doves and pigeon forum!!!

Dawn


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I don't see why rats will be more attracted to bird food than guinea pig food and surely they will chew their way in if they were attracted that much


----------

